
Inside Travis Kalanick’s Resignation as Uber’s C.E.O - williamsmj
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/21/technology/uber-travis-kalanick-final-hours.html
======
williamsmj
I hope this story puts to rest the weird obsession with Uber's business model
as being the problem from the VC community's point of view. Even Uber's own
investors thought the problem was culture.

~~~
kuharich
The VC's who pushed him out are nearly as culpable.

The fact that Uber is right now being led by 14 internal people is insane. The
company and board we're developing any viable replacements.

VC's were so worried about jeopardizing what was shaping up to be the second
biggest payday in the history of VC., they weren't willing to call bullshit on
anything.

VC's had billions riding on the outcome. They weren't going to risk that just
because Uber's culture was disgusting.

Only where there was unwanted media and public scrutiny were any real measures
taken.

When a company grows quickly, VC's forgive its sins for fear of missing out on
that follow-on round, or the next big deal.

VC's have influence when a company is doing poorly.

